# Replacement #12 & #19 bi-pin bulbs



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of getting my Lionel accessories out of the boxes and to my dismay, many of the bi-pin bulbs are either missing or broken. These bulbs were known as 
#19 (14Volt) and #12 (6volt). The #12 was used in the 8 lamp floodlight tower and the #19 was used in the plastic street lamps and highway flasher painted red. 
I looked at the prices and almost dropped. So, I got some high intensity warm white LED's and started to adapt them. It worked great on the street lamps. After wiring the floodlight tower, it works but not exactly like the incandescent #12 bi-pin bulbs. 
What are guys doing when you need these bulbs?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I suffer from the same sticker shock you do, so I will replace the bulbs with LED's when the time comes. You can buy some 10mm LED's that will look more like the bulbs and fill the space.


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

I've tried wide angle 8mm super bright warm-white LED's, but it just doesn't light up like the incandesent. 
I've also tried to rewire an 18 volt bayonet style for the switch track lantern with the LED, but it doesn't illuminate that well. I haven't given up yet, maybe I'll try to contact a supplier. Where are parts dealers getting them? Maybe they still have old stock.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

limitwheel said:


> I looked at the prices and almost dropped.


Just out of curiosity - how much are these bulbs?


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

Prices seem to be from $5.00 to $2.50 each from the list of parts suppliers. LED's are the way to go, but I haven't found the right combination of brilliance and size. Once I find it, I'm done, no more replacements.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like Jeff Kane (www.ttender.com) has 12-300 and 19-300 bulbs for $2.00 a pop ... cheaper than the prices cited above.

TJ


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information, seems a lot better than $5.00.
I think I'm on a crusade to find a longer lasting solution. 
Do you think the parts suppliers just have old stock of these 2 pin bulbs because I can't seem to find a supplier.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

FYI, the two pin bulbs are called bayonet base.


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

It's been a while since I started this thread concerning bi-pin bulbs. 
Do you guys think that there's a market for these bulbs if the price point is right? Lighting is going towards LED's these days for the obvious reasons. 
Several of the Lionel post war era items just don't look right with LED's because of angles and brilliance. I've tried using bayonet and screw bases to make custom made replacements. Some work well and others no so well. What's your take on all this?
I've contacted an overseas manufacturer and am awaiting to hear back on a quotation.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I've bought the bayonet bulbs at train shows for prices much better than what has been mentioned in this thread. 

As far as a market, I don't think there would be enough to make it worth your while.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd work on lenses for LED's to make them look more real.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

servoguy said:


> FYI, the two pin bulbs are called bayonet base.


I think the OP is talking about these:












"Mini Bi-Pin Base"

Pete


----------

